

Ask HN: Would you pay developers to fix open source bugs? - whather

I could see it working well for GitHub. You would submit a bug to some sort of "bug board" with a link to the repository and attach a reward (you choose the amount of money). Other developers could then choose to fix a bug and maybe the developer who finishes it first gets the prize? However this could lead to crappy code and there would be wasted developer time (developers who don't finish first).<p>There could be many other ways to award the prize but I'm just curious if you would ever use a service like this?
======
riffmaster
It's a good idea. Would it be possible to even choose the developer to fix the
bug out of the developers who are interested ?

~~~
SingAlong
I'm on a contract with a startup doing just this mostly. Mostly of what I do
is opensource. And I'll tell you it's fun. There are certain times when it's
very tempting to fork off or write another library.

Although I have to admit that it's certainly fun.

------
Joakal
There's bounty boards albeit for security bugs. I would love to pay for fixes
if the maintainer determines it as a bug but can't fix it in at the moment.

There would be an issue of hiding progress work for fear of losing payment as
you point out payment goes to those who finishes first.

There's also some more issues.

